# Placemats



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I read on a thread here on Ob'ers that some one changed the color of their kitchen counter and someone else changed the color of the dining table by placing a paper/styrofoam plate with hot food down on the surface. I had already looked for placemats...I even bought 4 and then found they don't fit...to wide for the table. So...today when I was at walmart getting some more rubbery waffle weave shelf liner for the cabinets...I noticed that they had some that was solid and with different designs available. I got a cream with little clusters of grapes sprinkled around...and it should look fine with the Jasmine interior. They also have a striped one, one with a herringbone look...(pretty cool) and for you ladies with the Havanna interior...they have a cream with tiny palm trees sprinkled around on it. I think I can get 4 place mats out of one roll for less then $5.00.

We got rain this evening after...I stached my walmart loot in the camper...so I will cut the mats tomorrow and let you know if my plan works or not.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Anything for the Jasmine interior? Let me know how they turn out and I'll order a set from you for our Outback...I think the Havana would work, I like palm trees









I actually got placemats from Linens n things the other day...They are some kind of thick non skid material in bright fun summer colors. They fit, although 4 of them pretty much cover the table.

Thanks for the tip!
Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Skippershe...

After looking at the roll that I had picked up with the clusters of grapes I realized it is too dark...so I swapped it today for a roll with the tiny palm trees. I have not cut it put there is probably enough for 6 place mats in each roll. I spent the day finishing up lining all the drawers and cabinets with the waffle type shelf liner.

I had planned to go to Camperworld today...but luckily realized that Camperworld is still listed as "coming soon to St. Augustine, Fl."... so I think I will check out some other places on line for some items that I need.

BTW...I have the Jasmine interior too...I think it is very pretty.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Countrygirl,

I just got back from Linens n Things...geez, talk about the hundred dollar store, I just can't seem to get out of there for less than that









I found some great non-skid floor mats that are a sisal material for both entries and the galley sink. I am now on the hunt for the little round waffle weave coasters. The only color they had left was hunter green







I think I will use your idea and make my own.

Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Skippershe...We were in the Boat U.S. store today and they have a set of 4 of them for 66 cents. I used one while I was working in the OB today and they are worthless as coasters....water goes right through them.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I had bought some in Walmart a long time ago, but they were real placemats only smaller. They are the Pfaltzcraft patterned ones. Mine have palm trees on a cream background that compliments my green interior. I was worried initially about the heat on the counters, so I bought the placemats for the table and some silicone potholders that I put under anything hot. I got some of those sticky hooks and put two on the wall to the left of my stove. One holds my regular potholders and one holds my two silicone ones. So far they have worked great.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

Sounds like a pretty good solution. Let us know how they turn out.
Pictures are always nice.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hey Skippershe...We were in the Boat U.S. store today and they have a set of 4 of them for 66 cents. I used one while I was working in the OB today and they are worthless as coasters....water goes right through them.
> [snapback]117232[/snapback]​


Hi Countrygirl, Thanks for that...I'll avoid those then. I'll just keep looking for something that'll work, I'm trying to stay away from the thick heavy ceramic coasters that are everywhere. I love the thrill of the hunt!

Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I had bought some in Walmart a long time ago, but they were real placemats only smaller. They are the Pfaltzcraft patterned ones. Mine have palm trees on a cream background that compliments my green interior. I was worried initially about the heat on the counters, so I bought the placemats for the table and some silicone potholders that I put under anything hot. I got some of those sticky hooks and put two on the wall to the left of my stove. One holds my regular potholders and one holds my two silicone ones. So far they have worked great.
> Darlene
> [snapback]117252[/snapback]​


Hi Darlene,

Cool idea about the sticky hooks. Have you tried the 3M Command Adhesive Hooks? Great for hanging just about anything...keys, wall photos, etc. without leaving a mark







I'm going to get some of those tomorrow for the left side of my stove for my silicone potholders...I have already warned my husband about using them religiously when handling hot skillets. If they are in sight, hopefully he will remember to use them! I'll have to just keep an eye out for the coasters, napkins will work till I find perfection.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > I had bought some in Walmart a long time ago, but they were real placemats only smaller. They are the Pfaltzcraft patterned ones. Mine have palm trees on a cream background that compliments my green interior. I was worried initially about the heat on the counters, so I bought the placemats for the table and some silicone potholders that I put under anything hot. I got some of those sticky hooks and put two on the wall to the left of my stove. One holds my regular potholders and one holds my two silicone ones. So far they have worked great.
> ...


Yep, the 3-m hooks are the ones I used, but I just couldn't think of their real name. Just mount them high enough that you won't have them too close to the flame. We have a stainless door kickplate mounted to the wall beside the stove to deflect heat and protect the wall from spatters and fire. Well above this I installed my hooks. It is definetly easier to remember to use something when it is easily accessible.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures Please....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures Please....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have pictures in my gallery. If you have problems finding it, I will repost.
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> countrygirl,
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good solution. Let us know how they turn out.
> Pictures are always nice.Â
> ...


I will take pics tomorrow and post them. I found that my skills at cutting with scissors ranks with the efforts of a preschooler. I borrowed a rotary cutter from work and it does cut a perfectly straight line. I also borrowed a Shark upright vacuum and it is perfect for an OB. You can even vacuum under the table. I will have to buy me a Shark.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

It occurred to me while reading this that a nice woven mat/rug would make a great and beautiful table covering -- probably could find the right size -- and it would protect the table from heat!

Just an idea!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl,
> ...


Is the Shark upright a battery powered unit (rechargable) or 110? I have a small shark handheld which is 110 and has the suction to pick up a bowling ball, problem is that it doesn't have the tube attachments so you can stand up while using it. I found out that it doesn't even have this option even though they make one very similar that does. Wouldn't you think they would make the attachments universal? Duh


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Don't know about the shark, but I have a Eureka Optima upright for my camper. It has a bare floor setting, power head setting for my rugs and carpeted step, plus a hose feature with an attachment to use on my upolstery. It is bagless and has great sucking power. It is 12 amps. Love that little thing. It has a retractable handle so it stores with minimal space. I keep it in my wardrobe closet way in the back behind where the clothes hang. Not too heavy either. When we come home, I use my husbands air compressor to blow out the filter so it maintains good suction.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool...I will check the Optima out...


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

CW 99 cents each on sale and they fit!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

OVTT said:


> CW 99 cents each on sale and they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are pretty neat and come in a variety of colors. Excellent price too!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those look really nice! I love the palm trees with our interiors









BTW, what were the 99 cent CW items that you and OVTT were talking about? You lost me with that post...duh

Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Dawn...At CW the sell 99 cent placemats made from the shelf liner material. Wait I will post a link:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1998&src=SRQB

Wow...they must be popular...the price is higher this week. BTW....I like the ones in your pics...nice and cheerful!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Dawn...At CW the sell 99 cent placemats made from the shelf liner material. Wait I will post a link:
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1998&src=SRQB
> 
> ...


Thanks! And soon I will have some with palm trees too!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep...maybe some matching coasters too.


----------

